# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > سوال: استفاده از کامپوننت kendo ui

## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

با سلام خدمت اساتید ودوستان برنامه نویس
من میخوام تو پروژه جدیدم از kendo استفاده میخواستم بدونم آیا کرکش قابل اطمینانه وبعدها مشکل ایجاد نمیکه لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی مهمه
نخسه ای استفاده میکنم Telerik.Kendo.UI.Complete.202015.2.902_p30download  .com

----------


## EBRAHIMIEKOKDARAGHI

ما منتظریم ها!!!

----------


## debugger

از سافت گذر دانلود کنید - به نظر من استفاده از کامپوننت خوب نیست . هزاران خط کد به پروژتون اضافه خواهد شد . چیزی که خودتون دستی بنویسید چند خط کد بیشتر نمیشه را چرا باید از کامپوننت استفاده کنید

----------


## gama_slv

من خیلی وقت  از kendo استفاده میکنم. تا حالا در مورد کرکش به مشکلی بر نخوردم.

----------


## kamibboy

سلام وقتتون بخیر بنده دنبال kendo کرک شده هستم  اما نت رو زیر و رو کردم و پیدا نشد واسه mvc asp.net میخواستم ببینم شما فایل شو دارید؟
ممنون میشم اگر برام ایمیلش کنید kami.zare74@yahoo.com

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

از اینجا می توانید ورژن کامل بدون مشکل و محدودیتش رو دانلود کنید:
https://downloadly.ir/software/programming/telerik-1
ورژنی که تو نام فایل اش کلمه Commercial رو داره هیچ گونه سریال نامبر و کرک و ... ای نیاز داره و فقط با اجرای برنامه نصب، نسخه کاملش براتون نصب میشه. بعدا هم مشکلی پیش نمیاد، چون حاوی بمب زمانی یا امثال اون نیست.

----------

